# Show your car



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lets see what PFurian's are driving

here's mine, zetec focus


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

focus's ftw


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Lets see what PFurian's are driving
> 
> here's mine, zetec focus


LOL that focus looks wierd with the sterring wheel on the passenger side. Don't see that to often!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

my cars


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Lets see what PFurian's are driving
> 
> here's mine, zetec focus


LOL that focus looks wierd with the sterring wheel on the passenger side. Don't see that to often!
[/quote]
Alex's is the same, thing's are different in other country's....expand your mind duuuuuude


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

My GT 5sp manual, fordshorties,xpipe,flowmaster,pumps,3stage clutch, SVT rims,stakler body kit and lot more
KAnne bell is missing, hope to get some good deal soon
enjoy





























hihi


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^Niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

thank you
this car is just temporary , i had 2k maxima manual with full boltons (turbo) with 320hp on wheels but i crashed it, now i got stang (havent been on dyno yet but it should have 300+hp) and next might be 03 mustang SVT Cobra or 06 Lancer Evolution MR-SE Euro version
well i hate to have stock cars, i need to have some power when i put gas


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Lets see what PFurian's are driving
> 
> here's mine, zetec focus


LOL that focus looks wierd with the sterring wheel on the passenger side. Don't see that to often!
[/quote]
Alex's is the same, thing's are different in other country's....expand your mind duuuuuude
[/quote]

Not making fun of it, I love focus's. If I wanted a sport compact that is what I would have. My buddies each have one and I am used to riding in theirs with the wheel on the other side that is why it looks different.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

my car


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Yay rides!!!!!! Okay heres's the hubby's summer time fun '75 Bug









My summertime ride 1989 Chevy Stepside (red one)









My newest addition









Also have a '99 Dodge Dakota, '88 Ford Mustang 5.0 (in storage only has 20K Miles) can't find pics.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Heres the Subie.. VF22 turbo, TBE, Utec, up pipe, 552 cc injectorsAPS (Stealth) FMIC. In desperate need of PPG gears and Buschur tune. 


















Just had to show off a Evo also. Buschur built and Buschur tuned at 528HP..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

only picture i have of her on my work comp... from my cellphone haha, i have better ones at home.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Another Focus!








I like the other ones better though lol


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

my car.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Heres the Subie.. VF22 turbo, TBE, Utec, up pipe, 552 cc injectorsAPS (Stealth) FMIC. In desperate need of PPG gears and Buschur tune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides!

The Subaru is really nice.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

No pics klubb

Not compared to the Evo....


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

ooo man u got evo 
my dream


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

lo4life said:


> No pics klubb


Fixed, thank you.


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

My pride and joy, 72 Rally Nova 




























The mustang, its a 67 sprint sport with 65K origanal miles on it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

04 Liberty Renegade, Im one of the few that can drive out like nothings wrong when theres heavy snowfall

Not my pic, but looks exactly as so


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

wizardslovak said:


> ooo man u got evo
> my dream


Highly reccomend Buschur or Dynoflash Al for all your Evo needs.









Its actually my buddies. I dont feel comfortable in the drivers seat of that car for some reason. I like how my Subie is set up better. I drove the sh*t outta that car one day and its freekin sick.. Will post some vids next year when we go to the track. Bottom end was built by Buschur and the top end was all AMS. The motor in the car is worth bout 9-12000 when he got it. Didnt do anything to it but a new turbo. Did have a white rabbit on it but he got a Red. Its spools like a GT35R without the lag. Bought it from a repo dealer and ran on E85. Changed all that over to 93 thanks to Buschur. Car should run 10.5's all day long on pump gas and should break 9's with the addition of some more spark and race gas.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

What an amazing array of cars


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

This is my beast!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^Blueflame...list your mods!! 
Nice car!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the last one of these threads if anyones interested 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...01&hl=acura

my acura when i bought it









the e30


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

And i'm the only off roader here ha


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Some nice car here !!!

summer street car :89 Lx










daily driver: volvo 850


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> ^^Blueflame...list your mods!!
> Nice car!


Stage 3 turbo with HOM
3" 02 housing
3" B&B exhaust (modified)
Ported head (springs and retainers)
Crane 16 cams
adjustable cam gears
RC 750cc injectors
exhaust depot super beast intercooler
turbonetics coldside hardpipe and raptor BOV
AGP hotside hardpipe
ported intake manifold, and turbo (with ramp mod)
60 mm TB
boomba solid motor mounts
centerforce DF clutch
magna core sparkplug wires
AGP wastegate actuator
Mopar CAI
mopar powdercoated valve cover
sparkplug wire heat shield
custom injector cover
K&N crankcase vent/filter
PCV catchcan
SSR GT7 wheels
BFG 225/45R17 tires
180 deg T-stat
cooling fan mod
short throw stifter with booger bushings and bilot shift knob
3 gauge A-pillar trim
autometer cobalt gauges
black cat custom gauge face
AEM wideband air/fuel gauge
front and rear strut tower braces
stage 3 coil overs
rear adjustable control arms
blue sxt center bezel


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn Blue!! Stage 3 turbo?? What brand is it?? Times?? From experience with all of the get a Exeddy clutch. We put a tripple disk in that Evo and it is pretty sick. Engages like a mad man. They are the sh*t man Im tellin you..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Damn Blue!! Stage 3 turbo?? What brand is it?? Times?? From experience with all of the get a Exeddy clutch. We put a tripple disk in that Evo and it is pretty sick. Engages like a mad man. They are the sh*t man Im tellin you..


It's a Mopar turbo kit. I ran it last year at Norwalk, with 24" slicks and the best time I could get was 11.6 @ 125. Now my buddy has a car set up just like mine, and he ran 11.2 @127 this year with 26" M&H's. I should be all of that with the bigger slicks.

This is my latest project. The friend I just mentioned, and myself snagged up this body in white, and we're building an all out drag car out of it. Now this will be sick!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

No new pics of the cayenne, just from the show room:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not my picture, too cold to wash her so she's dirty so a generic pic will have to work.

2002 Lexus IS300 - 5 spd


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck with that race car. Keep us updated on that car! I can see alot of fab in your future lol... You will have to bring that beast up to the DSM Evo shootout and get in the Quick 16. Get ahold of me on here if you ever go up to Norwalk. Bout the only time we go up there is for Buschurs events.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

My old beast







I should have never got rid of it. It had rust so I did not want it. Fortunately I have another like it, including the exact paint color, that I will do up again someday when I get time. It was a 5 speed and ran low 10's on Motor and mid 9's on Nitrous. Shitty pic I dug up and scanned. It was taken at National Trail Raceway at an NMRA event by one of the photographers. I miss the feel of those fox cars.









The new one. Not sure if I am going to go balls out on this one or leave it how it is and go insane with the other. Decisions..decisions??


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

hey guys this is my 66 stang

all stock 289 c4 17" Torq Thrusts


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

yikes


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pic of my old mustang, 05 v6. over the summer i upgraded to an 06 gt.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> My old beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Yellow 99GT loved that car. Got rid of it and got the Subie. There is nothing like the sound of a Mustang with flowies on it... AHHHHHH


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

College car... gotta get another of these (without the hood scoop haha)


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

two of my cars


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

This is another one of my projects. 1972 Lemans


----------



## mao10 (Nov 25, 2008)

My '05 mazda 3 and some cars that i have flipped...


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

Novajaymes,
Where in OR are you located? What do you have done to the Nova?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

lots of nice cars on this site...


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

RallyNovaRon said:


> Novajaymes,
> Where in OR are you located? What do you have done to the Nova?


RallyNovaron 
I live close to portland as far as my nova it is 1971 I have own it for 17 years it hws never been restored but it is getting close to needing to be done. as far as what I've done to it it has a mild 355ci 4spd on the floor and all custom diamond tuck inteior.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My vette.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

RallyNovaRon said:


> Novajaymes,
> Where in OR are you located? What do you have done to the Nova?


RallyNovaron 
I live close to portland as far as my nova it is 1971 I have own it for 17 years it hws never been restored but it is getting close to needing to be done. as far as what I've done to it it has a mild 355ci 4spd on the floor and all custom diamond tuck inteior.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

moa what up with the semi donk?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a pic of the El Camino SS I just sold. I got an 02 Blazer and an 03 L300. Nothing too fancy. Hopefully get into a quad cab fullsize pickup next summer.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

07 jetta wolfsburg 2.5L black on black, fully loaded with summer and winter package, and just put winter tires on, this baby is mean in the snow


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Snow/hunting beast.









Daily driver supercharged/modded regal.









oh....and my TA.




























It's not very quick.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

My ZR1 arrived safe and sound, Unfortunately it was pouring and 35 degrees that day, so no extended drive time. Special thanks to Michelle Hughes at Les Stanford Chevrolet.
the "birth canal"
new ZR1











































I also own several other vett's as some may know....

1963 split window coupe 36,000mi
1971 LT1 41,000mi
1981 base model 95,000mi
1990 twin turbo Callaway B2K
1991 ZR1 62,000mi
2007 ZO6 heavily modified for road racing runs mid 10's in the 1320 on EMTs

daily driver is a 2003 silverado Z71



94NDTA said:


> Snow/hunting beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your definition of quick 0-100 or 0-190mph


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 thats badass.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

got her the day before my birthday 12/11 I Had my choice between VIN 0091 with Silver wheels or VIN 04xx with Chrome. I liked the silver wheels better with the CG and I paid less because it was a pre price increase car. So for my tastes, a good deal all the way around. I got one of the first 100 in the color/option combo I wanted. The car has Dk Titanium interior.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

its just badass to have ur car delivered from a truck haha, im not even a huge corvette fan but that one and the one u posted pics of last time are awesome.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man that ZR1 is sick, you're luky !! that's a dream car of many including me









Ive seen somes videos match with expensive exotic car and it was like the second fastest with 338 km/h









bad ass car


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I could only dream of having a collection like yours, 06..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

gvrayman said:


> I could only dream of having a collection like yours, 06..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Snow/hunting beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your definition of quick 0-100 or 0-190mph
[/quote]

I don't even think it could get to 190, lol

I hate you, you do know that. I want your car. You live in NE right?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Snow/hunting beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your definition of quick 0-100 or 0-190mph
[/quote]

I don't even think it could get to 190, lol

I hate you, you do know that. I want your car. You live in NE right?
[/quote]

that would be correct 94 home base is set up a few miles out side of Omaha Nebraska, I have been spending the last few months in Florida Monday- Thursday "work related".


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C6 you lucky Bastard......Or should I say ZR1 your a lucky bastard-Time for a name change on that note Sir...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

redbellyjx © said:


> No new pics of the cayenne, just from the show room:


Man redbellyjx..I don't even want to imagine the amount of poon you must get in those cars lol :laugh:


----------



## mao10 (Nov 25, 2008)

nismo driver said:


> moa what up with the semi donk?


its a car that i bought then built up and sold to someone else. building donks is actually my main source of income at the moment.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

here's mine:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree, 06 should change his name to vette-man or something of the sort.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 175835
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful piece of machinery there, one of my favorite cars.








ALTHOUGH AN AUDI R8 WOULD BE UP THERE TOO!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

wizardslovak said:


>


My favorite so far is the top pic you posted.
Trucks are meant to be Dirty


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new vette!

My father just added this gem to his garage. Its a 62 vette all original with, numbers matching, 50,xxx miles on it. Theres kind of a funny story behind it. When he was younger (18-20 or so), he wanted to buy a '63 split window coupe. My mother wouldnt let him buy it because it had seatbelts and therefore was too dangerous for him. (thats old italian logic for you) Now here he is 45 years later with a corvette in the garage. He also has a 1929-30 Model A ford that was build from random parts that came in the junk yard that my family used to own. He built it at the junk yard in the garage in his spare time on the slow days. My grandfather kinda of ran the buisness aspect of it up in the office, then in the back my dad was in charge of all the workers and was also the head mechanic. but i digress.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well with all of these Vettes...I may as well come out and show what I have been building the past year...

Its my Civic that I hooked up to look like a Vette and sound like a Weed whacker!

View attachment 175856


















Enjoy and let me know what you think.
I have spent countless hours on this project and its coming about well.

06...Do you think that the Z06 rims would sit nicely on this?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Well with all of these Vettes...I may as well come out and show what I have been building the past year...
> 
> Its my Civic that I hooked up to look like a Vette and sound like a Weed whacker!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

notaverage you cant be serious.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Well with all of these Vettes...I may as well come out and show what I have been building the past year...
> 
> Its my Civic that I hooked up to look like a Vette and sound like a Weed whacker!
> 
> View attachment 175858


Needs a 4th spoiler.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I smoke you all









think I should put a fancy rim on it? Mabey tin foil would work


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Well with all of these Vettes...I may as well come out and show what I have been building the past year...
> 
> Its my Civic that I hooked up to look like a Vette and sound like a Weed whacker!
> 
> ...


it would look better with bigger, wider rims


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Well with all of these Vettes...I may as well come out and show what I have been building the past year...
> 
> Its my Civic that I hooked up to look like a Vette and sound like a Weed whacker!
> 
> ...


Dude, please tell me you're kidding.....if I saw that driving down the road I'd have to put it into the guard rail on general principals. Seriously, I'd pull up next to it in the Jeep and just broadside it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> it would look better once it crossed back over the mexican border with its owner


fixed.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Nick G said:


> it would look better once it crossed back over the mexican border with its owner


fixed.
[/quote]
thanks, that's more like it!

no frontal shots of that beast?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll work on those shots...come on guys don't make fun of my car...
I will think about the 4th spoiler...thats a possibility but to even it out I would have to put it on the roof like they do on wagons.
I am looking into at least 16 inch wide wheels for the front and 12inch in the back...you know so that I have better traction.

When its done you will all be impressed.
Its pushing nearly 100 HP at the wheels now...its a Civic DX stock 4cyl...Im a AEM CAI, INJEN injectors, a Greddy turbo kit, header downpipe, cooler, and straight exhaust no Cat or Muffler.
They are too constrictive and build to much back pressure I think.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Double post...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I'll work on those shots...come on guys don't make fun of my car...
> I will think about the 4th spoiler...thats a possibility but to even it out I would have to put it on the roof like they do on wagons.
> I am looking into at least 16 inch wide wheels for the front and 12inch in the back...you know so that I have better traction.
> 
> ...


is 100 a typo.... i think u meant 1000.

i thought civics came stock with at least 775 WHP


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My daily driver is the 90 Jeep Wrangler in the back of the photo. Dont really want to make it overshadow my Summer/Fall weekender.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick G said:


> I'll work on those shots...come on guys don't make fun of my car...
> I will think about the 4th spoiler...thats a possibility but to even it out I would have to put it on the roof like they do on wagons.
> I am looking into at least 16 inch wide wheels for the front and 12inch in the back...you know so that I have better traction.
> 
> ...


is 100 a typo.... i think u meant 1000.

i thought civics came stock with at least 775 WHP
[/quote]

Well this was just a joke that a had drawn out too far.
I searched for more pics online and actually found a guy that took the body of a civic hatchback and dropped an LS1 in the thing!
I found it on a corvette forum...
He converted it to rear whell drive and all...anyway...I'm not the ricer type...I did have an accord that I tinted and put an exhaust on but I wouldnt say it was riced...just clean.
That was college...now I have teh Navigator and the wifes escape...oh and my company car a chevy cobalt.

I almost puked when I saw the car I posted...just disgusting.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 175835
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful piece of machinery there, one of my favorite cars.








ALTHOUGH AN AUDI R8 WOULD BE UP THERE TOO!!
[/quote]

thanks man. an r8 is a sweeeeet ride! cant afford one...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

here is a couple of my rides, 2 gmc syclone's, 90 mustang lx coupe, 04 yamaha r6, and a pic of my rides at work


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^ Is that a factory Calypso Coupe? It does not look like the Calypso color in the pic but cameras sometimes throw it off. Very nice Coupe!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

yes its factory calypso green and yes the camera does throw it off a bit. the cool thing about the car is it came from the factory with no power options, no a/c, roll up windows, no radio, no rear defrost, no trunk release in the glove box ect.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sy2300 said:


> yes its factory calypso green and yes the camera does throw it off a bit. the cool thing about the car is it came from the factory with no power options, no a/c, roll up windows, no radio, no rear defrost, no trunk release in the glove box ect.


I would keep a hold of that one. That is awesome it is a base model. They are hard to find like that. Very Nice!!


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

sweet notch dude, love them myself.

I am currently daily driving and building a 93 2dr s10 blazer, should be pretty sweet layed out!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

sy2300 said:


> here is a couple of my rides, 2 gmc syclone's, 90 mustang lx coupe, 04 yamaha r6, and a pic of my rides at work


What railyard do you work for? You guys are mostly on the east coast right? Sometimes I drive loci out at our wheatdock. They're the same size as those you posted pics of.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 175835
> 
> ...


So beautiful. The B7S4 will be my next purchase, unless I get the B7 RS4...









Doktordet, meet your S4s predecessor...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice car prod. and nice shots.
but u forgot to blank out the liscense plates.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

2001 Lexus LS430 ultra premium package


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

PM are you going to be investigated by internal affairs for having a luxury car like that?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> PM are you going to be investigated by internal affairs for having a luxury car like that?


Hehehe...I bought the car before I joined the agency with "hard-earned" money. So I don't know what you're talking about nor do I recall how I got my "hard-earned" money.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

project mkII










now murdered out and waiting for my new front end to come in.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats when ifirst got her. I added the Low pro Tannoue Cover onto the bed. looks sharp.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

redbellyjx © said:


> My vette.


wtf is on the back of that car?!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

rchan11 said:


> My vette.


ARE you serious..
That vette/civic --- PLZ man stop while your ahead.

From what i see we have alot of people here with ALOT OF MONEY. 
Sadly im not 1 of them.

But heres my not so humble civic. Lost of blood n sweat went into it.
But my days of terrorizing the streets are over, I have an o7 corooooola now


























--
--
for the goodies


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ sleeper for sure.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My 97 ver4 STi Type RA. It's the only one in the states.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> My 97 ver4 STi Type RA. It's the only one in the states.


How do you know it's the only one in the states?

Looks fun to drive....take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Badass Scrappy-
Nice to see it again Sir

I'll post some killer pics my buddy took awhile back of an STI........You'll drop your jaw when you see them....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Taken by Barry or Losi-
...Not my pics obviously...

HDR image....

View attachment 182304

View attachment 182305

View attachment 182306

View attachment 182307




SeedlessOne said:


>


Very interesting setup-
what kind of power are you makin?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> How do you know it's the only one in the states?
> 
> Looks fun to drive....take it off any sweet jumps?


Because they're almost impossible to import, and it's also been confirmed on Nasioc. (largest Subaru forum on the web)

AK- that is gorgeous! I've always liked that lip.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


>


Very interesting setup-
what kind of power are you makin?
[/quote]

LOL sorry for the confusion. That is two different cars you a looking at. Well 3 b/c my lincoln is in there to. The last turbocharged car is my little toy. Total sleeper. The Jag is my daily....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I was gonna say they looks nothing like a jag front end.
ANd why the hell would u turbo a jag.........

ever dynoed it? Numbers?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Not this one. It would probably put down 240rwhp. Pretty stockish. In a 2500lb car that equals a low 13. Not blistering or anything. My old one put down 395rwhp at 21psi. That thing was hard to keep on the road. No traction...ever. sh*t you not 5 gear would break the tires loose on wet road cruising at 60mph. Scary car...RIP


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

hahah. woooooooooooow. fancy.
all i have is a stock pontiac and a couple of VW projects


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

planning on getting altima se-r


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

already posted this but it was a while ago so here it is !


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

my last projeckt VW. (pretty much completed)

mkIII jolf


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> My vette.


ARE you serious..
That vette/civic --- PLZ man stop while your ahead.

[/quote]
It's a Vette, not a front wheel drive 4 cyclinder Civic that you USED to have. Why don't you show your COROLLA.

My vette =800hp...Nothing I hate more is others belittling someone else's vehicle. This is a "show your car" thread, if you've nothing good to say, don't say it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ whoa, relax with the personal attacks buddy.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> ^ whoa, relax with the personal attacks buddy.


Im used to it









i get it alot..
ahahah

hes just PMSin

"PMS has been characterized by more than 150 symptoms, ranging from mood swings to weight gain to acne. The symptoms vary from woman to woman and cycle to cycle. For some women, the symptoms may be mild or moderate, and for others, they may be so severe as to be incapacitating. "

Put on ur show skirts also, I might just give you some backshots! I might last more then 8min, Just dont pressure me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yo B Relax B. Lets just talk about our carrz. I have an 04 Liberty- People say its a girls truck- Im a guy- I walk away in shame. End of story.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone got any sites that have pics of public transportation buses??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Anyone got any sites that have pics of public transportation buses??


www.google.com


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> Anyone got any sites that have pics of public transportation buses??


www.google.com
[/quote]

Thanks Dawgz


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

SKIRMISH,

thats just beautiful...
thats my PC background now


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> ^ whoa, relax with the personal attacks buddy.


I didn't start this, newbie did. And why didn't you step in and get on shiver905 and KrBjostad instead of getting on me? Double standard? This thread is 6 months old when they dug it up and bashed my car.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shiver905 said:


> ^ whoa, relax with the personal attacks buddy.


Im used to it :rasp:

i get it alot..
ahahah

hes just PMSin

"PMS has been characterized by more than 150 symptoms, ranging from mood swings to weight gain to acne. The symptoms vary from woman to woman and cycle to cycle. For some women, the symptoms may be mild or moderate, and for others, they may be so severe as to be incapacitating. "

Put on ur show skirts also, I might just give you some backshots! I might last more then 8min, Just dont pressure me.
[/quote]

Of course you are used to it by starting trouble. After all, you throw the 1st punch by degrading other people's car while driving a COROLLA. If you kept it to yourself, none of this would of happened. I've been around this forum for a long time, I learn to RESPECT others.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

rchan11 said:


> ^ whoa, relax with the personal attacks buddy.


Im used to it :rasp:

i get it alot..
ahahah

hes just PMSin

"PMS has been characterized by more than 150 symptoms, ranging from mood swings to weight gain to acne. The symptoms vary from woman to woman and cycle to cycle. For some women, the symptoms may be mild or moderate, and for others, they may be so severe as to be incapacitating. "

Put on ur show skirts also, I might just give you some backshots! I might last more then 8min, Just dont pressure me.
[/quote]

Of course you are used to it by starting trouble. After all, you throw the 1st punch by degrading other people's car while driving a COROLLA. If you kept it to yourself, none of this would of happened. I've been around this forum for a long time, I learn to RESPECT others.
[/quote]

Wow dude, stop crying. Me sorry for hurting ur feelings.
Either way this thread is about showing ur car- You have to learn not every1 Likes it.
Im shure some ppl hate my car also. 
It was just my POV. You posted a pic here to show us ur car maybe even get feedback. Why u gotta cry if its negative?

BTW i like my coroooooollla, It has a MADD (mother agains drunk driving) and a baby on board sign. Lemme tell ya i never get pulled over and a tank lasts me a week







. Im done with fast cars, I wanna moped soon. Maybe ill put a show spoiler on that, Then me and u can be friends.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Shiver.....you're ok. Glad to be friends with you. Sorry about my venting out. Every time I post my car I get nasty remarks. As I said before, if I have nothing positive to say, I don't say it. Perhaps a "show spoiler" is appropriate for a front wheel drive civic, but for my vette, it's to provide down force for a rear wheel drive vehicle just like this vette in the picture.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, lets get this thread back on track, this is my ride, it's a 2.008 Toyota FZJ71 Land Cruiser, mods so far: 33" MT tires, Safari snorkel, front and rear bullbars. I will be getting a 3" lift soon and after that, Ill probably get a rear diff lock. Some pics:


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

My 03 VTX 1800R.








02 Impreza TS. Soon to be supercharged Ohh yeah.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

just too interject with a C4 fact.

the aerodynamics are good up to 180mph+-. you should have no reason to add any aerodynamic modifications to your C4 unless you regularly reach 160-180MPH, in fact your probably hurting your breaking and steering by adding so much down force to the rear-end (unless your drag racer)<---if thats the case you picked the wrong car to drag race.



JAC said:


> Ok, lets get this thread back on track, this is my ride, it's a 2.008 Toyota FZJ71 Land Cruiser, mods so far: 33" MT tires, Safari snorkel, front and rear bullbars. I will be getting a 3" lift soon and after that, Ill probably get a rear diff lock. Some pics:


f*cking bad ass..







god damn safety and EPA regulations.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Shiver.....you're ok. Glad to be friends with you. Sorry about my venting out. Every time I post my car I get nasty remarks. As I said before, if I have nothing positive to say, I don't say it. Perhaps a "show spoiler" is appropriate for a front wheel drive civic, but for my vette, it's to provide down force for a rear wheel drive vehicle just like this vette in the picture.


900lb less weight than any factory C4, slicks, gearing, tire compounds and track conditions all theses are reasons that Jake aka C6.R has a wing for high speed and lower speed road courses (below 140mph top speed) the wing is not installed.







<-----I've seen that logo before!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

06 C6 LS2.... Thank you for your constructive input. You're a man of character.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> Shiver.....you're ok. Glad to be friends with you. Sorry about my venting out. Every time I post my car I get nasty remarks. As I said before, if I have nothing positive to say, I don't say it. Perhaps a "show spoiler" is appropriate for a front wheel drive civic, but for my vette, it's to provide down force for a rear wheel drive vehicle just like this vette in the picture.


thats a real race car tho


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Who gives a rats ass
If it's what he wants-then so be it

Does one actually think that 99% of the cars ones views with said wings or spoilers-Actually have a purpose of them being on the car in the first place...

Anyhow though.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> Who gives a rats ass
> If it's what he wants-then so be it


Thank you AK!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

01 GT

Vortech V-2 Supercharger. 10psi, Mgw short throw, 3.73 rear end gears, saleen front bumper, off road x pipe into super 44's. 80mm throttle body. SCT Tuner, Dyno tuned by CRT Perfomance of Norwalk Ohio


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

whats the number with 10psi


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

nothing to impressive. a measly 375whp

But to be honest... if i pulled up to Rchan with that spoiler of his I wouldn't be able to race him, Id be laughing to hard.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> nothing to impressive. a measly 375whp
> 
> But to be honest... if i pulled up to Rchan with that spoiler of his I wouldn't be able to race him, Id be laughing to hard.


Same thing could be said for a GT having Saleen front end....









But who am I to say.....


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

at least its not a mix of rice/muscle. And your def on crack if you think they saleen bumper looks worse off then that monster ass spoiler.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> at least its not a mix of rice/muscle. And your def on crack if you think they saleen bumper looks worse off then that monster ass spoiler.


I just dont get why one has to bash something that another likes is all...

I own 2 mustangs-Am a fan.....Just not a fan of your setup either-

Just cause I dont like-don't mean jack sh*t man....Same for rchans car

I prefer the stock look-But thats only my opinion.....You may not like that one either-I am fine with that..

See my point yet?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Apotto-
Truth be told-

I only said that for comparison...

I do like the look of that mustang.....with bumper-But not fan of said hood-But what brand of hood you get....Is there actual need for it-Or looks....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> nothing to impressive. a measly 375whp
> 
> But to be honest... if i pulled up to Rchan with that spoiler of his I wouldn't be able to race him, Id be laughing to hard.


Same thing could be said for a GT having Saleen front end....:rasp:

But who am I to say.....








[/quote]

OWNAGE!!! hehe .

BTW, apott05 No need to get mad dude its all for fun! Who cares if AK just owned you.








-
Btw i like the car. Looks mean, I wouldnt mind pulling up to you if ya know what i mean!

-
I dont really know to much abt stangs, Im more of an import type of guy.
But in the import world You can take parts off a Integra and put in on a Civic. Without it looking rice.
Its still a nice clean OEM look.

Saleem is a stang, right?

But as i said, dont know to much abt domestics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> nothing to impressive. a measly 375whp
> 
> But to be honest... if i pulled up to Rchan with that spoiler of his I wouldn't be able to race him, Id be laughing to hard.


Same thing could be said for a GT having Saleen front end....:rasp:

But who am I to say.....








[/quote]

OWNAGE!!! hehe .

BTW, apott05 No need to get mad dude its all for fun! Who cares if AK just owned you.








-
Btw i like the car. Looks mean, I wouldnt mind pulling up to you if ya know what i mean!

-
I dont really know to much abt stangs, Im more of an import type of guy.
But in the import world You can take parts off a Integra and put in on a Civic. Without it looking rice.
Its still a nice clean OEM look.

Saleem is a stang, right?

But as i said, dont know to much abt domestics.
[/quote]

Saleen is a company in it's own-
they also have upgrade packages offered for the mustang obviously...

Who says it's not rice to take integra parts and put on civics-----


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I says,

My engine if from an integ!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> I says,
> 
> My engine if from an integ!!!!!


Who are you again









I smell Rice :rasp:

Just bustin your balls man.....I could actually care less and am just bored today.....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

My balls hurt..
..
..
You gotta finish me off if ya know what im saying
lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> My balls hurt..
> ..
> ..
> You gotta finish me off if ya know what im saying
> lol


I smell BS once again-

I mean come on man-You have no balls-
You drive a civic









LOL


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont have any good pics but I do have this lil vid of my 1977 Camaro. It needs a lot of work still but runs realy good.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I mean come on man-You have no balls-
> You drive a civic
> 
> 
> ...


Easy on the boy AK....Actually he sold the Civic and driving a Corolla now. (Just messing with you Shiver)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> I dont have any good pics but I do have this lil vid of my 1977 Camaro. It needs a lot of work still but runs realy good.


I love old school classics.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

WELL its not a type S. lol.

But It can fly, and shoot out lasers.

Ur crappy mustangs cant. I bet it only has wheels.
I HAVE WINGS, THATS right! WINGS

Now what, My balls can fly! Ur sh*t just sits there all stiff like a bad case of blue balls!

Im soo god damn bored.. I hate sundays.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> WELL its not a type S. lol.
> 
> But It can fly, and shoot out lasers.
> 
> ...


I have nothing to offer


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shiver905 said:


> Ur crappy mustangs cant. I bet it only has wheels.
> I HAVE WINGS, THATS right! WINGS
> 
> Now what, My balls can fly! Ur sh*t just sits there all stiff like a bad case of blue balls!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> 01 GT
> 
> Vortech V-2 Supercharger. 10psi, Mgw short throw, 3.73 rear end gears, saleen front bumper, off road x pipe into super 44's. 80mm throttle body. SCT Tuner, Dyno tuned by CRT Perfomance of Norwalk Ohio
> View attachment 182427
> ...


that's different than the fusion you used to drive.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you need to do some steam cleaning apott , I hope you keep your 101 trap gun in better shape,

lightly modified (lol) 07 ZO6


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Im just busting both rchan and aks balls. I dont care. Do what you like. Iv not once ever bragged or even showed pics of it yet. Its just a little project. My daily driver is extra lame.

Pic of my badge. Kinda cant see it.

4.6 Supercharged








And what the deal with this steam cleaning business? Call me a p*ssy but as you can tell im not a fan of hosing down the engine bay with a powerwasher. Plus i have a stone driveway so im not sure how clean it would stay anyways.



b_ack51 said:


> 01 GT
> 
> Vortech V-2 Supercharger. 10psi, Mgw short throw, 3.73 rear end gears, saleen front bumper, off road x pipe into super 44's. 80mm throttle body. SCT Tuner, Dyno tuned by CRT Perfomance of Norwalk Ohio
> View attachment 182427
> ...


that's different than the fusion you used to drive.
[/quote]

She still sits in the old driveway too. I just picked this up within the last year or so.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Appot05.....All comments are just for fun. Don't take it seriously like I did. BTW...I like your car, looks very nice.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you pal. Not to shabby for being a college kid. I couldnt pass it up when i seen it. It was wrecked. Hood, bumper, passenger fender were screwed. So its been a work in process. Iv done all the installs and body work including paint.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> Thank you pal. Not to shabby for being a college kid. I couldnt pass it up when i seen it. It was wrecked. Hood, bumper, passenger fender were screwed. So its been a work in process. Iv done all the installs and body work including paint.


Very impressive work. You're talented. I don't even know what I have under my hood. I pay people to do all the work. I admire you.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

here is one of mine


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

09' VW Wolfsburg jetta background 97' Jeep laredo 4x4 (soon to be traded in probably on another VW on cash for clunkers)


----------

